# IT'S HERE!!!! (The Mummy)



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

Just got home from a less-than-memorable day at work, and awaiting me was. . . *The Mummy*!

After a cursory examination, all I can say that it was WELL worth the wait. . . and more! Kudos to Moebius for their brilliant design/engineering that will allow us to take this as far as our talent and imagination will permit.

And just to whet your curiosity. . . the 4pp. *4-color refsheet* was a very welcome surprise!!!

Kudos to Steve Iverson for the excellent service, and thanks again to all the gang at Moebius!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Augie


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Cant wait to get my grubby mitts on mine, should just be a couple of days. This is the most excited I've been since Big Frankie! And I probably wont be this excited again till the all new Frankenstein is on its way.


----------



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

I second that, Otto! The Mummy certainly exceeds any and all expectations, but that new Monster. . . CAN'T WAIT!!!!!

Best,

Augie


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I got mine today as well. Plus another plus, i was in my local comic shop in the mall on lunch and got the diamond select medical tricorder and the enterprise D . Struck the mother lode.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Same as usual, I'll be waiting for months before I can pick one up....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be waiting along with you, Chris...


----------



## Robert Wolfe (Dec 24, 2003)

dont feel bad guys im in the same line


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> Same as usual, I'll be waiting for months before I can pick one up....
> 
> Chris.


You gotta move to a civilized country, dude.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

They should go good in my Monster Cafe!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

_*I WANT MY MUMMYYYYYYYY!!!!*_

(Should be here on Monday. I've already received an email indicating it had been shipped.)


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

My LHS, AAA Hobbies here in Marietta, got theirs in today. The kit is a trulay awesome sight to behold.

For anyone who will be in the Marietta area tomorrow (Saturday June 20) The IPMS Model Expo is going on, and Steve "CultTVMan" Iverson will have these, plus many more goodies from Moebius to sell.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

John P said:


> You gotta move to a civilized country, dude.


Mate, truthfully, since I was a little kid I've wished we'd emigrated to America.....

Chris.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Can't wait to get my hands on this too. I see there's a few already on Ebay.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

*Mummy on the loose........*

I think my Mummy kidnaped the UPS Driver ....... the UPS tracking says "Out for delivery" and its 5:30 pm already.


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:

Just got it yesterday here in Dayton, OH - getting _all wrapped up in it_ :drunk: :tongue: already....*primo job, Moebius*!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

My Mummy arrived today. I couldn't possibly point out all the good things about it, so I'll just say it's a wonderful kit. Thanks, Moebius.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

What colour plastic is he molded in? I wont get mine till Monday.


----------



## eatcrow2 (Dec 20, 2007)

otto said:


> What colour plastic is he molded in? I wont get mine till Monday.


 Got mine yesterday, and it is a beauty!! Was surprised at the size and weight.. got to be about 2 lbs of plastic here. Color is a very light beige.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Man, I can't wait...got word that mine were shipped on Thursday...so knowing Canada Post they should be here in 6 or 8 months 
Mcdee


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok so now you guys have the kit when is somebody going to BUILD it and post some pics here!

Dave


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Build It!?!?!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yse sir! BUILD IT! That's what model kits are for! 
Collect stamps! BUILD models!
Build it and POST pics here!
Quit wishing for something that might get made someday- quit talking about the toy you got for Christmas in 1968! and build that new kit that you just got!
Isn't that a revolutionary concept!

Dave


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Build it from me too and let's see the pics!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Dave Metzner said:


> Ok so now you guys have the kit when is somebody going to BUILD it and post some pics here!
> 
> Dave


No worries Dave...As soon as it arrives, I'm on it! Glue is ready , paint standing by... and the workbench is clear...pictures to follow :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

That's what I want to see!
Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

But..but..Dave...,

If i build it, that means I'll have to break the cellophane..

then it's no longer in mint condition...

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

As I said collect stamps - BUILD models!
or if you must collect models - buy two - one to BUILD and one to save!

Dave


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

So far, I'm still more of a collector than a builder. I do love seeing what talented modelers do with cool kits. And I'll probably be buying - er, collecting - at two of these babies with hopes of building one of them one day.
Thanks Moebius! Yeeeeehhaaaaaaaw!:thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave Metzner said:


> As I said collect stamps - BUILD models!
> or if you must collect models - buy two - one to BUILD and one to save!
> 
> Dave


 That pretty much sums up my game plan! But I may need three. Two to build and one to save. ( mental note to self, buy the third one at the lhs when I can) bwaaahaaha


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

That's the best idea. Buy one kit to make and one to keep in mint pristine condition (or more than 1 or 2).


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Almost done, everything has a base coat now comes the dry brushing and the rest of the assembly, the detailing of the sarcophagus will take a while, I''ll try to post some pics on Monday. I'm really enjoying this kit and I just cant wait till I get the upcoming Frankenstein.....


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

*Wow!!!!!!!!*

Colpar Hobbies in Denver has them already! They are down to one?

It is HUGE! It is very well engineered and as detailed as it can be.

The snake has 6 pieces and requires very little work. I was able to get it ready for painting with a knife, burnisher, file and a touchup with modeling paiste!

The sarcophagus is 12 parts - 2 lid; 5 inner and 5 outer. The outer almost falls together and the inner will need a little more work but will be easy to clean up!

The base is HUGE and only seam problems are the sides of the stone wall. Not a big problem but the biggest one I found. Being stone it did not take long and is easy to work.

The Mummy is in 10 pieces plus a bunch of loose wraps. His ring and face are PERFECT! No seam problems!

In all it is everything I could have possibly expected and more!

Only thing it is missing is a name plate. I will either buy an after market one or making one myself!

I will be painting next and an looking forward to it! I will be using brush, washes and dry brushing. No airbrush on this one!!! :woohoo:

Mark Dean


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

I'm afraid I too, am going to have to "break the Rules" and actually "TALK" about this kit..I picked mine up from Steve at IPMS yesterday..Terrific kit, very well enjineered, and the Karloff Likeness is unmistakeable..I didnt actually realize the scale of it...it should be quite enjoyable to build, paint, and detail..

Z


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Dave Metzner said:


> As I said collect stamps - BUILD models!
> or if you must collect models - buy two - one to BUILD and one to save!
> 
> Dave


 
I've been doing that since 1980, Mr.Metzner...and thats a concept I DO enjoy..I acrually build one, and save the extra one...That concept has been around for MUCH longer than some kit companies, in fact..:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Build that one you bought to build and post pics here!!!
Lots of us have collections of kits - I have far too many myself - mostly because I've bought kits alot faster than I've built them.

Dave


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

My Mummy kit is　here.:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The first one!! 
Excellent work Yasutoshi!! I like the detail. How'd you get your kit AND finish it so fast?!?

Chris.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

That is beautiful


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Well done!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

*Outstanding job!* Love the color choices and finish!

Jim


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

*looking forward to him...*

Looking forward to mine from Steve (CultTVman) - Yes Dave... I ordered two... One for me to build... The other for my youngest (10 yr Grandson) to build - He's really into Zombies... Told him that the Mummy is one of the first "Zombies"... So he wanted one.

Gerry-Lynn and Sherry


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I just got mine! Wow, ...I saw the built up at WF, and pics of the test shots, but it was still NICER that I expected! Another super fine kit from Moebius! Thanks again Frank for making this happen.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Dave Metzner said:


> Lots of us have collections of kits - I have far too many myself - mostly because I've bought kits alot faster than I've built them.
> 
> Dave


Dave,I have the same problem to many kits and not enough hands to tackle them all.But as for the Mummy kit Moebius came out with its a Beauty guys and one that is primed down and on my Bench!:thumbsup:


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Wow, I've been trying to get mine done so I can do an article about it for the IPMS Journal! 

I'm almost finished with the inside scarcophagus and have glued the mummy body and have to sand the putty, the same with the cobra. 

But then to paint it too! Yasutoshi, are you married and have a job? Just kidding, fantastic paint job.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Yasutoshi said:


> My Mummy kit is　here.:wave:


Fantastic:thumbsup:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

great work Yasutoshi ! just picked mine up at the PO a while ago . can't wait to get home from work to open it up and check it out . 
hb


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Yasutoshi, you do excellant work. I am always impressed by your build ups.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everybody. 

MJB, I marry, and there is one pretty daughter. Of course I have a job. I support a family and purchase a kit...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Got mine yesterday and spent last night putting it together. Every sub-assembly is glued together: mummy, sarcophagus bottom, sarcophagus top, base. Not sure I'll include the snake so haven't put that together.

I'm using a half-round file to knock down the seam edges/bulges and then using the edge of it to re-inscribe the bandage separation grooves. I'm going to need some sandpaper and a few smaller tools to get under the arms and other nooks and crannies. Next time I might do the arms before I put the body together. 

I flattened out the seam bulges on the stone wall and glued it to the base. There's a gap between the base and the bottom of the wall I want to fill in with Magic Sculpt a bit to make it more natural looking. 

Some epoxy putty will be required around the shoulders and neck as well. I couldn't get everything to quite come together but it shouldn't be much to fill in and re-sculpt a bit.

Oh, I had a piece that wasn't completely fill out in the mold. It was part of the inner sarcophagus towards the top. It's a bit less than one square inch, I think. Shouldn't be a problem to stick some aluminum foil in there as filler and building up some epoxy putty to shape it consistently.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Yasutoshi said:


> My Mummy kit is　here.:wave:


Yasutoshi,

AWESOME work! Truelly great choice of colors and detail!
I've got to get busy and get workin' on this kit!

MOEBIUS = FANTASTIC!!!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Special Teams (Sep 22, 2000)

I couldn't afford this when Janus originally issued it back in 1998 (as *Boris Karloff Im-Ho-Tep* kit), so it's great that Moebius has re-popped it in styrene. 

Does anyone know if Moebius is planning on reissuing any other old Janus kits?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Its not a reissue of the Janus kit, but an all new sculpt. Also a smaller scale. Very similar to the Janus kit though. The same Sculptor did the work for the sarcophagus and base of the Janus kit Gabriel Marquez (sp?). I'm fortunate enough to own the Janus kit as well.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Got mine today, used up some more of the store credit I got from helping the local HobbyTown USA move. I was surprised by the size of the box, that's a damn full box. I don't recall the finished kit at Wonderfest looking like it was gonna be that big when finished. I was worried, a long time ago, when there was talk of down-sizing the kit as a whole. I shouldn't have worried. This kit is great.

Thanks again Moebius.

Steve


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I was worried about that too Steve! The original built up at WF looked about the same size as the Janus kit. I was thinking the size would be reduced quite a bit. I've measured the two kits. The Moebius mummy is 9 1/2" tall, the sarcophagus is 12". The Janus mummy is 11" tall, the sarcophagus is 14". Not really that much difference at all. This kit is BIG! Alotta plastic for the money.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I did notice when I opened my box there was almost 1/2" clearance between the top of the box and the parts. However after taking the parts out of the bags and restacking everything in the exact same order...I couldnt quite get the lid down all the way. LOL...Do those Chinese kit packers go to a special school to learn the trade? Do they have to have years of experience packing saradines before moving up to kits? Enquiring minds need to know!


----------



## Special Teams (Sep 22, 2000)

otto said:


> Its not a reissue of the Janus kit, but an all new sculpt. Also a smaller scale. Very similar to the Janus kit though. The same Sculptor did the work for the sarcophagus and base of the Janus kit Gabriel Marquez (sp?). I'm fortunate enough to own the Janus kit as well.


:freak:















Wow, these kits are nearly identical I thought it was a repop. Thanks for pointing out that it's a new sculpt.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Yasutoshi said:


> My Mummy kit is　here.:wave:



Fantastic work, Yasutoshi! And quick, to boot! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Yasutoshi said:


> My Mummy kit is　here.:wave:


Yasutoshi you are a machine! I think you're rivaling the productivity of wolfman66.
Excellent job on the Mummy. :thumbsup:

RK


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This kit makes me smile.









Steve


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Special Teams said:


> :freak:
> 
> View attachment 85440
> View attachment 85441
> ...


That is an AMAZING observation! I was thinking the same thing but knew they were slightly different.

MMM


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't know if this has come up before, a search was "No Joy"
Is there a way to paint the eyes so as to have them "follow you around the room"?
As in some famous portaits?

The eyes in Yasutoshi's Mummy brought that memory back....

Steve


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

One of the great experiences of parenting is getting to play Santa Claus, the Easter Bunny, and to deliver big on birthday hopes and dreams.

So Dave, Frank, and the others at Moebius: How does it feel to play Santa for a bunch of middle aged kids?

Thanks bunches, ladies and gents. Nicely done!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yasutoshi, that is beautiful work! Congratulations, my friend!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Watched the movie yesterday. The Moebius sarcophagus is less elaborate than the Janus version, but much closer to the movie prop than the Janus version. The only major difference ( at a glance) seems to be the flowers in his hand. At the beginning of the film it looks like there is only a disc above his hands, but later in the film, however, you see the flashback to when im ho tep was buried alive. There you see the seems to be a flower ( and larger beard) that were hacked off the sarcophagus to deface it.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Any pictures of Janus' Sarcophagus.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Oops.Sorry,just saw it.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I meant no disrespect, sir. I was saying that in jest that most of us wish we could build these kits faster but sometimes other priorities get in the way.

I hope you do not feel I have insulted you in any way.

Michael



Yasutoshi said:


> Thank you, everybody.
> 
> MJB, I marry, and there is one pretty daughter. Of course I have a job. I support a family and purchase a kit...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

xsavoie said:


> Any pictures of Janus' Sarcophagus.


Post #56 of this same thread...Janus on left / Moebius on right.

MMM


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

What's the source for the color call outs for the sarcophagus? I've basecoated plain gold right now and I can't find any references to how the prop sarcophagus was decorated in the movie.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Somebody went and shot him full of holes.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

..."Race" Bannon or Brock Samson did it, no doubt...


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

*Waiting...*

Mine arrived sometime yesterday (Friday) - Waiting for the youngest Grand Son to come over to start building his. This will be his first one to do.

Frank - Dave - Great looking kit - This one is going to be fun!

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Not sure that there will be any color references for the actual movi prop--- 
There are color pics of real sarcophagus on the national Geographic site...
I just "winged it" when I painted the one in the instruction sheet..to tell the truth I chose colors to be sure that they came from the Testors paint line so that they'd be readilly available...

Dave


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Ah. That's cool. Thanks Dave. Then I guess I'll be winging it too. Nuthin' wrong with that! :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

To be honest, I wasn't going to pick this one up yet...but I paid my weekly visit to my LHS Saturday ( I've found that's the best day to go in, right before I go to work) and there it was...the Basil Gogos box art beckoning to me, and it was at a really good price too...so, in the words of Bramwell Fletcher...
"he went for a little walk..." :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I like the Moebius Sarcophagus better than the Janus one that looks too large.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

The Dark Horse Sarcophagus can almost be an inner sarcophagus for the Moebius one. It's amazing how different they all are. Unfortunately, I don't have a Janus one (still on the grail list!)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

OK...Just got my 2 Mummy Kits in the mail an hour ago and, like you guys,...Yeah I'm Blown Away:thumbsup:...and you have all already said what I'm experiencing right now...so without further ado...WHERE'S ME PAINT AND GLUE!!!...Later Dudes :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> ..."Race" Bannon or Brock Samson did it, no doubt...


Brock Samson- now there's a kit we need.....
Better still, how about the Monarch and Dr. Girlfriend?....

Anyone else finished their kits yet?

Chris.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Ignatz said:


> What's the source for the color call outs for the sarcophagus? I've basecoated plain gold right now and I can't find any references to how the prop sarcophagus was decorated in the movie.


Ignatz:

I like your idea: gold base and then use paint to decorate it. Now if I can just find that gold paint I have around here, somewhere . . . 

I've got everything put together but still have a little more putty work before primer coat goes on. 

I've put the cobra together but will not use it in the diorama.


----------



## Eye of Kharis (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi, can anyone please tell me if the Moebius kit is in scale to the 60's Aurora classic? Thanx!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Both are 1/8 scale...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

